# Petzl Sequoia Swing vs Komet Dragonfly 2



## gills (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I just want to say that I'm not an arborist, but I'm interested in arborist harnesses for a project of mine, which brings me to this forum. 

I ordered the Petzl Sequoia swing harness a few weeks ago thinking that the seat was more of a thick pad than literally a large hard plastic seat. I also don't like how the straps that connect the waist belt to the hip seat are elastic and stretch a lot.

With that said, does anyone know if the komet dragonfly seat is similar to the Petzl swing seat or is it softer and more like a pad? I hope you understand what I'm saying.

Petzl Sequoia Swing






Komet Dragonfly






Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## tree md (Dec 16, 2010)

I have not seen the Komet outside of magazines so I can't help you there.

If you want to sell the Sequoia PM me and let me know what you want for it.


----------



## gills (Dec 17, 2010)

There is a great possibility that I might sell it. I will keep you posted. 

In the meantime, how about that dragonfly?


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 17, 2010)

If your question is whether the Dragonfly seat is more "strap-like" than "board-like" the answer is no. The seat is more rigid with some flex. It's a good comfortable saddle.
Phil


----------



## gills (Dec 17, 2010)

Small Wood said:


> If your question is whether the Dragonfly seat is more "strap-like" than "board-like" the answer is no. The seat is more rigid with some flex. It's a good comfortable saddle.
> Phil



Ok, so there is some flex on the Komet. 
 
Because on the Petzl Sequoia it's a hard plastic seat with some soft padding for the thighs. There's no flex at all with the Petzl saddle. 

I'm looking for some flex and for the saddle to be lower profile.


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 17, 2010)

There's not much flex. I'm not real sure how to quantify the amount of flex. I guess the amount of flex would be the bi-product of making a seat light weight enough to use on a climbing saddle. A piece of covered plastic as opposed to an oak plank. Make any sense?
Phil


----------



## gills (Dec 17, 2010)

Small Wood said:


> There's not much flex. I'm not real sure how to quantify the amount of flex. I guess the amount of flex would be the bi-product of making a seat light weight enough to use on a climbing saddle. A piece of covered plastic as opposed to an oak plank. Make any sense?
> Phil



Yes it does. Is there anyway you can give me an idea on how thick the saddle is?


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 17, 2010)

I just brought the saddle in to measure the thickness of the batten seat and I'm going to revise my statement that there's some flex. It's really much more rigid than I thought it was with almost no flex. It's approx. 3/4" thick and 4" wide. 
Phil


----------



## gills (Dec 17, 2010)

Phil,

you, sir, have helped me immensely. Thank you very much. 

One thing that is interesting to note is that the Komet harness is approximately 1.25 lbs lighter than the Petzl according to Wespur. I may have to try and get one.


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 17, 2010)

I ordered the saddle as a Butterfly and used it for awhile but no matter how I adjusted it it always seemed to end up around my ribs and felt like a girdle. I put it away for a year and then bought the Batten seat to make it a Dragonfly. Problem solved. It's my main climbing saddle for top rope use. If I'm spiking a removal I generally use a Glide. I made a back loop so I could use suspenders on the Komet but if you're not hanging a saw from the saddle it shouldn't be a problem.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## gills (Dec 17, 2010)

Won't be hanging a saw or any sort of heavy equipment. It's going to be used for an assistive medical device project I'm working on. 

I know I know, you would think there is something out there similar to these in the medical field, but not quite what I'm looking for. Tree climbing harnesses are fitting my design specifications best. I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Dec 18, 2010)

"assistive medical device" - Is that a code phrase meaning "Perverted fornication fun swing?" What kind of kinky stuff are you up to?

A New Tribe Basic is light, supportive, and comfy but without a batten. Leg entry could be a problem but some sewing and a little hardware could take care of that.

Is this for patient movement not involved with hygiene?


----------



## gills (Dec 22, 2010)

Nemus Talea said:


> "assistive medical device" - Is that a code phrase meaning "Perverted fornication fun swing?" What kind of kinky stuff are you up to?
> 
> A New Tribe Basic is light, supportive, and comfy but without a batten. Leg entry could be a problem but some sewing and a little hardware could take care of that.
> 
> Is this for patient movement not involved with hygiene?



ha! That'd probably the more something that could make me more money 

I think I'm going to try out the Tribe basic saddle since it is cheap and light and luckily my sister is a seamstress.

This is meant for patients who can function independently, yet need assistance for standing/getting up. It could be used with hygiene.


----------



## moss (Dec 22, 2010)

gills said:


> I think I'm going to try out the Tribe basic saddle since it is cheap and light and luckily my sister is a seamstress.
> 
> This is meant for patients who can function independently, yet need assistance for standing/getting up. It could be used with hygiene.



You can order an NT harness with releasable leg strap buckles, you should give them a call to discuss options, they have very good customer support and would likely be interested in your project. They do custom work which might be useful for what you're trying to accomplish. For instance a harness could be made with water resistant fabric so it's easier to clean up for your use.
-AJ


----------



## gills (Jan 20, 2011)

moss said:


> You can order an NT harness with releasable leg strap buckles, you should give them a call to discuss options, they have very good customer support and would likely be interested in your project. They do custom work which might be useful for what you're trying to accomplish. For instance a harness could be made with water resistant fabric so it's easier to clean up for your use.
> -AJ


 
AJ,

sorry for the delayed replay. Can you give me more information about NT? Do they have a site?


----------



## RacerX (Jan 20, 2011)

Some New Tribe info:

http://www.newtribe.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=32

Search Results


----------



## gills (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks! I didn't realize that NT stood for New Tribe, doh! 

OT: The Petzl Sequoia harness I have is for sale if anyone is interested. It's brand spanking new, unmolested. PM me if you are interested.


----------

